# Prix de vente Macbook 2009



## FanatikNinja (17 Février 2013)

BOnjour , bonsoir a tous.

J'aimerais vendre mon Macbook unibody aluminium de 2009 qui a les caractéristiques suivante :

Dual core 2 ghz
4go de ram DDR3 1067 mhz
320 go de disque dur
NVIDIA GeForce 9400M
Snow Leopard OS 10.6.8

Mon macbook n'a aucune trace d'usure , toujours transporté dans une housse , la batterie tiens environ 2h de charge voir plus si on economise.

Merci de m'éclairer sur le prix auquel je pourrais le vendre.

Bonsoir soirée.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2013)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

 tu peux te faire une première idée sur ce site : http://www.mac2sell.net


----------



## FanatikNinja (17 Février 2013)

Merci , mais c'est trop peu , je l'aiacheter Un peu plus de 500 euro avec 2 go de ram et 120 go de DD .
Il me dise 350 euro , mais bon...


----------



## Sly54 (17 Février 2013)

Le prix que tu as payé l'ordi n'a aucune importance pour le futur acheteur 
Seul compte le prix qu'il accepte de mettre; perso, je trouve la cote de Mactosell surévaluée

D'un autre coté, 350  pour ta machine, ça n'est pas excessif


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (18 Février 2013)

FanatikNinja a dit:


> Merci , mais c'est trop peu , je l'aiacheter Un peu plus de 500 euro avec 2 go de ram et 120 go de DD .
> Il me dise 350 euro , mais bon...



Si il s'agit d'une deuxième main de surcroit, je trouve que l'ordi perd encore de sa valeur (ce n'est que mon avis).


----------



## xfrjtwhb6 (18 Février 2013)

D'un autre coté, 350  pour ta machine, ça n'est pas excessif


----------

